# Quit Uber/Lyft 4 months ago



## Tman2 (Jun 27, 2019)

I quit driving full-time for Uber/Lyft to take a decent job in another city that pays better. HOWEVER, it is soul crushing, I hate being chained to a computer and phone, hassled by angry bosses, customers, technicians. If I could make enough money I would go back to driving, but right now, cannot.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Drive part time and you can satisfy that desire and still keep a normal job. Never any need to quit. The job was always meant to be part time income, although many would disagree with that. Now if you left on bad terms and cannot go back, that would be different.


----------



## Tman2 (Jun 27, 2019)

Yes you are right, I’m just looking for an excuse to not be chained to normal job!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

RS wouldn't be so bad if it paid halfway decent.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> The job was always meant to be part time


Amen.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Amen.


Uber gave out Santander loans like they grew on trees and made claims of making $90,000 a year for driving part-time? Interesting.


----------



## Tman2 (Jun 27, 2019)

losiglow said:


> RS wouldn't be so bad if it paid halfway decent.


Exactly I (like everyone else) love the freedom to end the day, not answer phones when you aren't working, ect.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Tman2 said:


> Exactly I (like everyone else) love the freedom to end the day, not answer phones when you aren't working, ect.


The thing about rideshare was it gave Joe Everyman a taste of what it's like to have one of the unicorn be your own boss jobs. With free time on most of the weekdays and only work partly during the weekend. Compared to everyday corporate America where someone can make 200k a year, but still be shackled to 12 hour days at a car dealer. It basically allowed the every person to access the forbidden fruit of America's work force.

Usually with working America you either have a job that makes a lot of money but means you have no time/vacation (Surgeons/Car Dealer big wigs), or you have a job where you do get some free time but it doesn't pay enough and financially strains yourself or your spouse/family (most other jobs). The worst are jobs where you work your balls off for someone else who can fire you at any moment and also don't get paid enough.

I don't think Uber and Lyft were really thinking about how this would affect a human being over years and how unsustainable it would be. I believe they only went far enough to realize that inadvertently it could allow the every man to live this way for a short period of time and used it as a selling point.

To me, from here it's about finding that job where you can get those Uber freedoms, but without the shackles that Uber comes with. With Uber it's only psuedo freeing when it pays you. As soon as rideshare stopped paying people real money, I think that's when you start to realize that it can be as restricting or sometimes more restricting than a regular W2 job. Then that's the point where you have to get a more sustainable, freeing job and realize those 4 to 8 hours you sit in a car are pretty restricting regardless of the money you make.


----------



## Tman2 (Jun 27, 2019)

Excellent synopsis!


----------



## PatD1980 (Dec 8, 2019)

Tman2 said:


> I quit driving full-time for Uber/Lyft to take a decent job in another city that pays better. HOWEVER, it is soul crushing, I hate being chained to a computer and phone, hassled by angry bosses, customers, technicians. If I could make enough money I would go back to driving, but right now, cannot.


I was so much less stressed out driver for Uber than a corporate job


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Tman2 said:


> I quit driving full-time for Uber/Lyft to take a decent job in another city that pays better. HOWEVER, it is soul crushing, I hate being chained to a computer and phone, hassled by angry bosses, customers, technicians. If I could make enough money I would go back to driving, but right now, cannot.


You need to sit back and smoke some weed, drink some Jack, then get some booty, that'll make things better.


----------



## Tman2 (Jun 27, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> You need to sit back and smoke some weed, drink some Jack, then get some booty, that'll make things better.


Can't smoke, I am married so my wife would get mad if I quit my job to go back to Uber/Lyft. I know many people hate driving and it's not made for full time but if you know what you're doing you can make it work. Anyway thanks for all great comments!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

PatD1980 said:


> I was so much less stressed out driver for Uber than a corporate job


That's why it's called work, or as I call it, the &#128721; before death.



Tman2 said:


> Can't smoke, I am married so my wife would get mad if I quit my job to go back to Uber/Lyft. I know many people hate driving and it's not made for full time but if you know what you're doing you can make it work. Anyway thanks for all great comments!


You need a girlfriend that encourages you to drive and become a hard core stoner. There's alway edibles, Jack is still on the table and a girlfriend will give you booty calls &#128514;&#128520;


----------



## vkt22246 (Jan 19, 2020)

peteyvavs said:


> You need to sit back and smoke some weed, drink some Jack, then get some booty, that'll make things better.


Tman2 were you born in St. Joseph Missouri.


----------



## Tman2 (Jun 27, 2019)

vkt22246 said:


> Tman2 were you born in St. Joseph Missouri.


Negative, East coast New England.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Tman2 said:


> I quit driving full-time for Uber/Lyft to take a decent job in another city that pays better. HOWEVER, it is soul crushing, I hate being chained to a computer and phone, hassled by angry bosses, customers, technicians. If I could make enough money I would go back to driving, but right now, cannot.


If you hate the job, just quit that job and find another one. Drive Uber and Lyft meanwhile. That will be the way I am doing.


----------



## Tman2 (Jun 27, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> If you hate the job, just quit that job and find another one. Drive Uber and Lyft meanwhile. That will be the way I am doing.


You are right and that time will be soon..


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> Uber gave out Santander loans like they grew on trees and made claims of making $90,000 a year for driving part-time? Interesting.


---------------------------
I remember the early days when Uber & Lyft needed drivers. Honestly, would anyone with life experience ever believe that a part time driver could make $90K a year? Even though in those days, drivers did make much more money. Advertising is about a play on words. There is what is written and what actually applies. 
Statements like that are written deliberately with the true facts left for assumption. A driver can make $90k if they drive over 80 hours a week - every week. Both companies now promise $380 guarantee for completing 40 rides. Most readers do not grasp the " guarantee" word. See what I mean?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> I remember the early days when Uber & Lyft needed drivers. Honestly, would anyone with life experience ever believe that a part time driver could make $90K a year? Even though in those days, drivers did make much more money. Advertising is about a play on words. There is what is written and what actually applies.
> Statements like that are written deliberately with the true facts left for assumption. A driver can make $90k if they drive over 80 hours a week - every week. Both companies now promise $380 guarantee for completing 40 rides. Most readers do not grasp the " guarantee" word. See what I mean?


The only people that make R/S work for themselves are those going to school like myself, or as a P/T job to supplement income. All others are just spinning their wheels thinking that they'll get rich doing R/S F/T.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Have you thought of searching for a new job or new industry that's not soul crushing? Right now, you have more pay, benefits (health insurance, sick/vacation day) and steady income. The gig work is unstable.



peteyvavs said:


> The only people that make R/S work for themselves are those going to school like myself, or as a P/T job to supplement income. All others are just spinning their wheels thinking that they'll get rich doing R/S F/T.


Not everyone expected to get rich. Some, like me, did it to pay the bills.


----------



## Tman2 (Jun 27, 2019)

I continue to look for new work and hope to find something, honestly I am glad that Uber/Lyft is there as emergency backup.


----------



## Tman2 (Jun 27, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Have you thought of searching for a new job or new industry that's not soul crushing? Right now, you have more pay, benefits (health insurance, sick/vacation day) and steady income. The gig work is unstable.
> 
> 
> Not everyone expected to get rich. Some, like me, did it to pay the bills.


Yes, I had 2 businesses for many years, never worked for anyone until the businesses tanked and had to find regular corporate job.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tman2 said:


> Yes, I had 2 businesses for many years, never worked for anyone until the businesses tanked and had to find regular corporate job.


Too bad on your businesses. It's tough to work for someone else, especially today where so many companies are toxic.

Hopefully you can hold out until you find a better fit.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

For me driving for uber/lyft became soul crushing. Just the experience of being trapped as some losers chauffeur for who knows long and at what price it will be to my mental/physical state and my car.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Confession time: Those of us who have been driving for 5+ years are fools. Our pay has decreased, while daily operating expenses have increased.


----------



## Tman2 (Jun 27, 2019)

I found a new job that pays a bit less but is 100 percent better than my soul crushing job. I may drive for U/L on weekends to make up for loss in income..


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Tman2 said:


> I quit driving full-time for Uber/Lyft to take a decent job in another city that pays better. HOWEVER, it is soul crushing, I hate being chained to a computer and phone, hassled by angry bosses, customers, technicians. If I could make enough money I would go back to driving, but right now, cannot.


There is a reason it's called "work". But yes, if it doesn't work for you, look for something else.


----------

